# Denon AVR-4311ci pre-amp out mode



## mskvarenina (Sep 14, 2011)

I was very excited that the 4311 provided pre-amp outs as with only 140 wpc, this was not enough power for my speakers. I added an Emotiva XPA-2 amp for the mains and wanted to use the 4311 for the center and surround.

When entering the "AMP ASSIGN" screen I chose "pre-amp" which turned off all the amplifier outputs on the 4311. I was hoping I could just turn off the front left and front right amps and leave the rest on for center and surround.

Today I switched it back to NORMAL and was happy to learn that the pre-amp outs are still on in this mode.

My question is and there any performance degradation by leaving the 4311 in NORMAL mode but not connecting anything to the FRONT LEFT andy FRONT RIGHT speaker terminals. In other words I presume those 2 channels will be supplied power yet there will be no load.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed the Preamp Only Mode is an all or nothing proposition. There are no issues to not using the Front L/R. Rather, it gives more available power to the channels driven by the 4311.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mskvarenina (Sep 14, 2011)

OK, so you are saying it's OK to leave the 4311 in NORMAL mode, thus sending power to all speaker terminals but leaving the FRONT LEFT and FRONT RIGHT not connected to anything?

And if so, then what is the advantage of using the PREAMP mode, is it more or less to turn off the amplifier section thus saving power, heat, perhaps some circuitry routing for a tad better sound routing?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mskvarenina said:


> OK, so you are saying it's OK to leave the 4311 in NORMAL mode, thus sending power to all speaker terminals but leaving the FRONT LEFT and FRONT RIGHT not connected to anything?
> 
> And if so, then what is the advantage of using the PREAMP mode, is it more or less to turn off the amplifier section thus saving power, heat, perhaps some circuitry routing for a tad better sound routing?


In theory the Preamp Mode would indeed conserve energy, and reduce interference for those who are using the 4311 strictly as a Preamp/SSP. And you cannot use Preamp Mode if you are driving even 1 Speaker from the 4311 so it is more than ok to use the Normal Mode. It is mandatory in your situation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mskvarenina (Sep 14, 2011)

Well that's good to hear as I was starting to think I was going to need to add a 3-channel amp like an XPA-3 or something for this.


----------

